# Newby with my new little red oster smoker



## liz moore (Jul 30, 2016)

Well here I am as a Grandmother learning a new cooking technique. My children totally intimidated me with all their BIG Green Eggs but WOW did it take them a lot of time and smoke to get it right. So I decided to go the plug in route and I have a brisket in my l

Little Red Oster as I write. However, the instructions don't tell me what to do with the vent. I live in Texas so it's about mid humidity 44%. Any advice for me and Little Red???


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2016)

to SMF!

Glad to have you with us!

I'm not familiar with your smoker, but I'm sure someone who is will be along shortly.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2016)

Welcome! 

I recently was reading the reviews of the Oster roaster/smoker on Amazon. Lots of positive ones. I've never seen or used one personally so I don't have a clue on how to operate it. I would say if the vent is in the lid leave it open when smoking. You want good air flow. 

Let us know how it works out and share some photos of your smokes.


----------



## n4ynu (Jul 31, 2016)

Liz Moore said:


> Well here I am as a Grandmother learning a new cooking technique. My children totally intimidated me with all their BIG Green Eggs but WOW did it take them a lot of time and smoke to get it right. So I decided to go the plug in route and I have a brisket in my l
> 
> Little Red Oster as I write. However, the instructions don't tell me what to do with the vent. I live in Texas so it's about mid humidity 44%. Any advice for me and Little Red???


Welcome to the Forum  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Newbie here as well, I think I would pay attention to temp, use the vent to keep temp down or constant, I would consider high humidity a plus, not for us but for the meat hehehe
I too have not seen one of them but I have not seen a lot compared to others here, maybe like Al said, someone who is a Oster pro will come along and help you a bit more


----------



## old sarge (Aug 1, 2016)

I just read through the instructions on the Oster/Sunbeam site.  No guidance. I will assume that the vent needs to be open somewhat for smoke and steam to escape during the cooking process.  Other than the additions of chip baskets, not much different than the Nesco roasters we have used for years.  They have no vent so that is why I am assuming you need to open the vent.  How much?  I don't know.  Maybe 1/3 - 1/2 to start and see how the flavor is.  Keep closed when not smoking.


----------



## n4ynu (Aug 2, 2016)

old sarge said:


> I just read through the instructions on the Oster/Sunbeam site.  No guidance. I will assume that the vent needs to be open somewhat for smoke and steam to escape during the cooking process.  Other than the additions of chip baskets, not much different than the Nesco roasters we have used for years.  They have no vent so that is why I am assuming you need to open the vent.  How much?  I don't know.  Maybe 1/3 - 1/2 to start and see how the flavor is.  Keep closed when not smoking.


I would use the vent to regulate Temp, if dehydrating you may want to leave wide open to speed drying


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 2, 2016)

I have an zoster smoke, open the vent all the way.  I use pellets rather than wood chips...works great.


----------

